# cute ideas for this living room set?



## ashlyneliza (Feb 8, 2015)

I'm a senior in college, about to move into a new apartment with my boyfriend and his friend.

I'm getting these two couches, the ottoman, and also the brown table pictured x2, for a steal of $75 total, but I dont find them especially attractive. Any ideas for pillows/color schemes/maybe even slipcovers to freshen it up a bit? I tend to like brighter furniture and this is a bit dark and heavy for my tastes, and I have no idea what kind of a slipcover would fit this shape.

Obviously I cant complain for getting such comfy and decent furniture at that price, but just thought I'd try to make it my own


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

I would suggest a re-upholstery shop, but I remember when I graduated college oh so many years ago, Money is scarce as a doughnut in a cop shop.

Maybe you could find a "crazy quilt" at a flea market, and use that as a cover temporarily. 

That looks to be quality furniture, and it would be a shame to toss it out, so do take care of it and it will serve you for years.


ED


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

The fringe on those pillows sold for more than that. 

I like the colorful quilt or sheets simply thrown over. Also easy to wash after the party. New cheap, colorful pillows would brighten it up.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

i really like those pieces


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Fix'n it said:


> i really like those pieces


I do also, I wish we could find a deal like that.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

BigJim said:


> I do also, I wish we could find a deal like that.


a few years ago, we got a free couch/loveseat from a guy at work. plenty comfy, but not as nice looking as those.


----------



## mathmonger (Dec 27, 2012)

I've never tried fabric paint, but if I were in your shoes, that would absolutely be my first move. Check out this tutorial:

http://www.11magnolialane.com/2013/...tery-fabric-and-completely-transform-a-chair/


----------



## anushka (Feb 16, 2015)

*modern design by youself*

should i use an inerior designer for an apartment or can i get the total luxery look?


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

anushka said:


> should i use an inerior designer for an apartment or can i get the total luxery look?


------------------- yes -----------------


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

SeniorSitizen said:


> ------------------- yes -----------------


And add a thesaurus too.


:laughing::laughing::wink::thumbsup::laughing::laughing:


ED


----------



## Druidia (Oct 9, 2011)

If you're handy with a sewing machine, you can change the covers of those sofa and chair cushions. Reupholster them yourself. Buy upholstery fabric from Joann (when they're 50% off) or from your local fabric store.


----------



## RHeat (Nov 14, 2014)

That couch does look comfy. I would maybe just get a slip cover for it


----------

